# Shutdown critical temperature

## lucyannlenon

Good afternoon!

My machine goes off when I'm compiling something, critical temperature, I checked hardwhare however aparentimente this all working!.

but as the temperature below to see this high even with only the browser open!

Does anyone have any idea what can be?

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +76.0°C  (crit = +102.0°C)

temp2:        +41.0°C  (crit = +96.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:       +81.0°C  (high = +95.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 2:       +81.0°C  (high = +95.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

----------

## tomk

Moved from Documentation, Tips & Tricks to Kernel & Hardware as this forum is for support questions.

----------

## BillWho

lucyannlenon,

Start with checking if there's a process hogging the cpu

```
ps aux --sort=-%cpu|head
```

----------

## cwr

I find conky pretty handy in monitoring temperatures and CPU usage (and other things).

Might be worth installing it, at least as a temporary measure.

Will

----------

## lucyannlenon

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> lucyannlenon,
> 
> Start with checking if there's a process hogging the cpu
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

lucyann   2628 38.1  6.4 2054488 237932 ?      Rl   08:01   2:25 /usr/bin/gnome-shell

root      2294  2.1  1.3 245352 51040 tty7     Ssl+ 08:01   0:08 /usr/bin/Xorg :0 -background none -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-VmoMMS/database -nolisten tcp vt7

lucyann   2787  1.6  3.2 742092 119284 ?       SLl  08:02   0:05 /opt/google/chrome/chrome --extra-plugin-dir=/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins       

lucyann   2967  0.7  1.6 977736 60436 ?        Sl   08:02   0:02 /opt/google/chrome/chrome --type=renderer --lang=pt-BR --force-fieldtrials=AsyncDns/SystemDnsB/AutocompleteDynamicTrial_0/LiveSpellingExperiment/AutocompleteDynamicTrial_1/DefaultControl/CacheSensitivityAnalysis/No/ForceCompositingMode/disable/InfiniteCache/No/OmniboxHQPNewScoringMax1400/Standard/OmniboxHQPOnlyCountMatchesAtWordBoundaries/Standard/OmniboxHQPReplaceHUPHostFix/Standard/OmniboxHQPUseCursorPosition/HQPUseCursorPosition/OmniboxHUPCreateShorterMatch/Standard/OmniboxHUPCullRedirects/Standard/OmniboxSearchSuggestTrialStarted2013Q1/2/OneClickSignIn/BlueOnWhite/Prerender/PrerenderEnabled/PrerenderLocalPredictor/Disabled/SpdyCwnd/cwndDynamic/SpeculativeResourcePrefetching/PrefetchingHost/Test0PercentDefault/group_01/UMA-Dynamic-Binary-Uniformity-Trial/group_01/UMA-New-Install-Uniformity-Trial/Experiment/UMA-Session-Randomized-Uniformity-Trial-5-Percent/group_14/UMA-Uniformity-Trial-1-Percent/group_99/UMA-Uniformity-Trial-10-Percent/group_09/UMA-Uniformity-Trial-20-Percent/group_04/UMA-Uniformity-Trial-5-Percent/group_01/UMA-Uniformity-Trial-50-Percent/default/ --renderer-print-preview --disable-webgl --disable-pepper-3d --disable-gl-multisampling --disable-accelerated-compositing --disable-accelerated-2d-canvas --disable-accelerated-video-decode --channel=2787.8.2054461615

lucyann   2984  0.6  0.5 615412 21108 ?        Sl   08:04   0:01 gnome-terminal

lucyann   2843  0.5  1.8 985624 70524 ?        Sl   08:02   0:01 /opt/google/chrome/chrome --type=renderer --lang=pt-BR --force-fieldtrials=AsyncDns/SystemDnsB/AutocompleteDynamicTrial_0/LiveSpellingExperiment/AutocompleteDynamicTrial_1/DefaultControl/ForceCompositingMode/disable/InfiniteCache/No/OmniboxHQPReplaceHUPHostFix/Standard/OmniboxHUPCreateShorterMatch/Standard/OmniboxHUPCullRedirects/Standard/OmniboxSearchSuggestTrialStarted2013Q1/2/OneClickSignIn/BlueOnWhite/Prerender/PrerenderEnabled/PrerenderLocalPredictor/Disabled/SpeculativeResourcePrefetching/PrefetchingHost/Test0PercentDefault/group_01/UMA-Dynamic-Binary-Uniformity-Trial/group_01/UMA-New-Install-Uniformity-Trial/Experiment/UMA-Session-Randomized-Uniformity-Trial-5-Percent/group_14/UMA-Uniformity-Trial-1-Percent/group_99/UMA-Uniformity-Trial-10-Percent/group_09/UMA-Uniformity-Trial-20-Percent/group_04/UMA-Uniformity-Trial-5-Percent/group_01/UMA-Uniformity-Trial-50-Percent/default/ --renderer-print-preview --instant-process --disable-webgl --disable-pepper-3d --disable-gl-multisampling --disable-accelerated-compositing --disable-accelerated-2d-canvas --disable-accelerated-video-decode --channel=2787.1.1531038977

lucyann   2594  0.4  1.0 789100 38100 ?        Sl   08:01   0:01 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon

root         1  0.2  0.0   4240   716 ?        Ss   08:00   0:01 init [3]  

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    08:00   0:00 [kthreadd]
```

code tags added bu NeddySeagoon for slightly easier reading

----------

## lucyannlenon

 *cwr wrote:*   

> I find conky pretty handy in monitoring temperatures and CPU usage (and other things).
> 
> Might be worth installing it, at least as a temporary measure.
> 
> Will

 

I will install however; I already have other programs to monitor how i7z

----------

## platojones

I wouldn't consider this serious hardware cooling problem.  

You need to double check all of your case fans and especially your CPU fan, if this is a desktop.  If this is a laptop, you should probably start talking to the OEM about it.

----------

## lexflex

 *lucyannlenon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My machine goes off when I'm compiling something, critical temperature, I checked hardwhare however aparentimente this all working!.
> 
> but as the temperature below to see this high even with only the browser open!
> ...

 

Just to make sure: Is the temperature that high (80+) with only the browser open, or when compiling ?

If it is only with the browser open, use 'top' to see if any process is using the CPU; kill that process and cpu-usage and T should drop ...

Also, use sensors to check Fan-speeds. Maybe they are spinning but not as fast as they should.

 *platojones wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You need to double check all of your case fans and especially your CPU fan, if this is a desktop.

 

Yeah, sounds like a serious cooling-problem to me too. Maybe unscrew CPU-fan and remove the dust ? 

As a workaround: setting the cpufreq to a lower frequency should reduce the temp. 

A.

----------

## platojones

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Yeah, sounds like a serious cooling-problem to me too. Maybe unscrew CPU-fan and remove the dust ? 
> 
> As a workaround: setting the cpufreq to a lower frequency should reduce the temp. 
> ...

 

Agreed.

Sorry, couldn't type so early in the morning...Where I said I "wouldn't" I mean I "would'.  

His machine should never overheat so badly running any software...definitely needs to check his cooling situation.

----------

